# TwinCat System Manager Fehlermeldung



## jojo-schneider (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite mich gerade in TwinCat ein, weil ich eine SPS umbauen soll. Im Umgang mit SPSen bin ich auch noch ziemlich unerfahren, daher hoffe ich mal, dass meine Frage für den Profi nicht allzu lächerlich ist

TwinCat bringt bei mir folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich in den Runmodus gehen will:


Warning TCPLC (801) 19.10.2009 11:17:22 963 ms PLC: Error (1804 (0x70c)) loading boot project of run time system 1. Run time started without boot project
Error TCPLC (800) 19.10.2009 11:17:22 963 ms Boot project not found (file: TCPLC_P_1)

TwinCat PLC-Control ist online und läuft. 
Was hat der Fehler zu bedeuten und wie werde ich ihn los?Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch was da los ist.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## Controllfreak (19 Oktober 2009)

Du hast kein Bootprojekt auf die Steuerung geladen, beim nächsten Neustart läuft die Steuerung deshalb nicht an


----------



## witkatz (19 Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ist in den TwinCAT Systemeinstellungen die Option für Bootprojekt aktiviert, aber kein TwinCAT Bootprojekt erstellt worden. Wenn du mit einem Bootprojekt arbeiten möchtest, dann kannst du im PLC-Control das Bootprojekt erzeugen: Menü Online -> erzeugen eines Bootprojektes. Wenn du in der jetzigen Projaktphase noch kein Bootprojekt brauchst, dann kannst du es abschalten: TwinCAT Icon->Eigenschaften->PLC und Häckchen für Bootprojekt rausnehmen.

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## jojo-schneider (19 Oktober 2009)

Hey, 
ich hab schon mehrmals mit TwinCat PLC-Control ein Bootprojekt erzeugt, ohne dass sich was ändert.

gruß


----------



## witkatz (19 Oktober 2009)

- bleibt die Fehlermeldung, wenn du die Bootprojekt Option in den System Eigenschaften ausschaltest?
- Ist der TwinCAT Bootordner vielleicht schreibgeschützt, oder fehlen dir die Benutzerrechte dafür?
- Bist du mit dem TwinCAT PLC-Control auf dem richtigen Laufzeitsystem eibngeloggt? 

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## jojo-schneider (19 Oktober 2009)

hab gerade nachgeschaut, der Bootordner ist schreibgeschützt und ich hab auch keine Rechte dies zu ändern. Allerdings befinden sich in dem Ordner nur Dateien mit dem Namen TCPLC_T_1,TCPLC_T_2,TCPLC_T_3 und TCPLC_T_4. Der Fehlermitteilung nach zu urteilen sucht er ja nach der Datei TCPLC_P_1. Ich besorg mir mal die Zugriffsrechte, mal schaun obs dann geht.

gruß johannes


----------

